# Bottom Bouncers ?



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Any of you guys ever use bottom bouncers , they are supposed to snag less -- I order a couple of dozen of them to try .. Here is a picture I found on a walleye site ...


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Wendell..whatcha gonna use them for?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Drifting the bottom -- The ones I have are non painted ...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Do they come in a heavy enough weight to get a large bait down deep? I suppose your line ties on the bend in the rig and then you're supposed to hook your trailer rig with hook on the snap swivel? I'd like the looks of the thing better if the swivel were a plain barrel type instead of a snap. Do they have split rings that would allow for replacement of the snap with a plain barrel swivel? The swivels do look like ball bearing, good quality swivels... snaps scare me when fish larger than 10 pounds are involved. 

To answer your original question... no, I've never used them, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like to try them.... I haven't done any real drift fishing in a long time, and back then it was a controlled "back troll" and drift along a line of markers we put out on a ledge for suspended crappies in the late part of the year. We caught hybrids (striper/white bass cross) and crappies by drifting the ledge... trolling back to the first marker and drifting back again.. We used a bottom rig with two baits on it that was counted down to a specific (relatively speaking) depth. If the bait hit bottom, I would generally pick it up a turn of the reel handle to get it back in the spot I wanted it.

Let us know how those rigs work out for you. As long as the drift is a consistant speed, I bet they'll work nicely...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Snag-proof rigs...*

We've got alot of walleyes in Gaston.The baitshop at the marina here carries those along with worm harness rigs and such.The ones Ive actually laid hands on seemed to light for my purposes,but I'm sure they come in all sizes...let us know about your use of them.I'm curious.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Can they come in 1/2 5/8 3/4 or 1 ounce? I bet they would work well drifting in the river or on the main lake where there are lots of rocks.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

watch that snap! my cousin lost what would have been his largest fish cause the snap bent out. it was like a 28" red...those monster cats can prolly rip that snap open. since then i will never use a snap that doesnt have that bend to lock it in place.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with Mando..had a friend who had the Quick Fix to a leader for huge cats..He got 120 wireleader with a snap swivel...decent cat of 40lbs or so by the boat straightened it out like a toothpick


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Never ever ever ever ever ever EVER use a snap swivel if you think there is even a REMOTE chance that you will encounter a trophy fish. I can tell you from plenty of experience that they will are the best tools of CPR that the fishing industry will ever come with. 

HEY, maybe that is an idea, Make it mandatory to use a number one snap swivel for catching large fish. LOL


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

*I have used them before.....*

I was not very impressed. They were not all everyone hyped them up to be.

I prefer plain ol sinkers (I use 1 oz or 1.5 oz no rolls for pretty much everything I do, I just tie them on different) if you wanna go snagless go to slinky weights, they work well.

******** Catfish Bait Soap
*******'s Juglines for Jug Fishing
*******'s Catfish Guide Service
The Texas Catfishing Resource - WhiskerKitty.com


----------

